# [H] Series 1,2, and SP [LF] 1-4 & WA



## KillerPandas31 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi I have a lot of Series 1 and some Series 2 and SP for trade. Looking for some Series 1-4 and a WA. (this is my first time using this form) All Cards are in English.
** pending trades
Wants*

Series 2:
Bud 169

Series 3:
Ken 225
Gala 265
Apollo 297

Series 4:
Pinky 319
Pietro 356
Kevin 380

WA:
Dobie

*Have ( For Trade )*

Special:


> DJ KK 003
> Kapp'n 005
> Joan 007
> Timmy 008 (x2)
> ...




Series 1:


> Curt 020
> Leonardo 022
> Cheri 023
> Renee 026
> ...



Series 2:


> Poncho 118
> Lucha 122
> Fuchsia 123
> Tom 128
> ...


----------



## Kai604 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi I have Eugene & Zell PMed


----------



## Opulation (Apr 25, 2020)

Would you do Bam for Bianca?


----------



## rengetsu (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for the trade! Bumping the thread for you


----------



## Aeona (Apr 25, 2020)

Hiya, where are you located? I have 368 Chow, interested in your 145 Carmen!


----------



## animalfan20202020 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have Chow and would love to trade!


----------



## Ezamoosh (May 8, 2020)

Edit: Nevermind


----------

